# Esta es la MIERDA a la que los CHILENOS dijeron NO ayer



## acitisuJ (5 Sep 2022)

CONSTITUCIÓN POLÍTICA DE LA REPÚBLICA DE CHILE

*Nosotras y nosotros*, el pueblo de Chile, conformado por *diversas naciones*, nos otorgamos libremente esta Constitución, acordada en un proceso *participativo, paritario* y democrático.

CAPÍTULO I
PRINCIPIOS Y DISPOSICIONES GENERALES

Artículo 1
1. Chile es un Estado social y democrático de derecho. Es *plurinacional*,
*intercultural, regional y ecológico.*
2. Se constituye como una *república solidaria*. Su democracia es *inclusiva y paritaria*. Reconoce como valores intrínsecos e irrenunciables la dignidad, la libertad, la igualdad sustantiva de los seres humanos y *su relación indisoluble con la naturaleza.*
3. La protección y garantía de los derechos humanos individuales y colectivos son el fundamento del Estado y orientan toda su actividad. Es deber del Estado generar las condiciones necesarias y proveer los bienes y servicios para asegurar el igual goce de los derechos y la integración de las personas en la vida política, económica, social y cultural para su pleno desarrollo.

Artículo 2
1. La soberanía reside en el pueblo de *Chile, conformado por diversas naciones*. Se ejerce democráticamente, de manera directa y representativa,
reconociendo como límite los derechos humanos en cuanto atributo que
deriva de la dignidad humana.
2. Ningún individuo ni sector del pueblo puede atribuirse su ejercicio.

Artículo 3
Chile, en su diversidad geográfica, natural, histórica y cultural, forma un
territorio único e indivisible.

Artículo 4
Las personas nacen y permanecen libres, interdependientes e iguales en
dignidad y derechos.

Artículo 5
1. *Chile reconoce la coexistencia de diversos pueblos y naciones* en el marco de la unidad del Estado.
2. *Son pueblos y naciones indígenas preexistentes los Mapuche, Aymara,
Rapanui, Lickanantay, Quechua, Colla, Diaguita, Chango, Kawésqar, Yagán, 
Selk'nam y otros que puedan ser reconocidos en la forma que establezca la ley.*
3. Es deber del Estado respetar, promover, proteger y garantizar el ejercicio de la libre determinación, los derechos colectivos e individuales de los cuales son titulares y su efectiva participación en el ejercicio y distribución del poder, incorporando su representación política en órganos de elección
popular a nivel comunal, regional y nacional, así como en la estructura del
Estado, sus órganos e instituciones.

Artículo 6
1. El Estado promueve *una sociedad donde mujeres, hombres, diversidades y disidencias sexuales y de género* participen en condiciones de igualdad
sustantiva, reconociendo que su representación efectiva es un principio y
condición mínima para el ejercicio pleno y sustantivo de la democracia y la
ciudadanía.
2. *Todos* *los órganos* *colegiados* del Estado, los autónomos constitucionales, los superiores y directivos de la Administración, así como los directorios de las empresas públicas y semipúblicas, *deberán tener una composición paritaria que asegure que, al menos, el cincuenta por ciento de sus integrantes sean mujeres.*
3. El Estado promoverá la integración paritaria en sus demás instituciones y en todos los espacios públicos y privados y *adoptará medidas para la 
representación de personas de género diverso* a través de los mecanismos
que establezca la ley.
4. Los poderes y órganos del Estado adoptarán las medidas necesarias para
adecuar e impulsar la legislación, las instituciones, los marcos normativos y
la prestación de servicios, con el fin de alcanzar *la* *igualdad de género y la 
paridad. Deberán incorporar transversalmente el enfoque de género en su 
diseño institucional, de política fiscal y presupuestaria y en el ejercicio de 
sus funciones.*

Artículo 7
*Chile está conformado por entidades territoriales autónomas y territorios
especiales*, en un marco de equidad y solidaridad, preservando la unidad e
integridad del Estado. El Estado promoverá la cooperación, la integración
armónica y el desarrollo adecuado y justo entre las diversas entidades
territoriales.

Artículo 8
*Las personas y los pueblos son interdependientes con la naturaleza y forman con ella un conjunto inseparable*. El Estado reconoce y promueve el buen vivir como una relación de *equilibrio armónico entre las personas, la naturaleza* y la organización de la sociedad...

*Aquí teneis completa la puta mierda de Constitución que afortunadamente ha sido rechazada contundentemente por los chilenos:*


https://www.chileconvencion.cl/wp-content/uploads/2022/07/Texto-Definitivo-CPR-2022-Tapas.pdf


----------



## ULTRAPACO (5 Sep 2022)

Les ha faltado poner WOKE LGTBPLUSZOOPEDOXYZ


----------



## acitisuJ (5 Sep 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Les ha faltado poner WOKE LGTBPLUSZOOPEDOXYZ



Bueno, esa mierda de constitución tiene muchísimas páginas y seguramente estará llena de burradas y gilipolleces hasta el final


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (5 Sep 2022)

Me alegro, siguen siendo un país medio serio. 
Viva Chile

Cuanto fue el porcentaje a favor?


----------



## legal (5 Sep 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Me alegro, siguen siendo un país medio serio.
> Viva Chile
> 
> Cuanto fue el porcentaje a favor?



62%


----------



## legal (5 Sep 2022)

Perdón 38%


----------



## rejon (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## davitin (5 Sep 2022)

Tanto hablar de la naturaleza es por lo de meter la agenda 2030 a machamartillo.


----------



## Sr Julian (5 Sep 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> CONSTITUCIÓN POLÍTICA DE LA REPÚBLICA DE CHILE
> 
> *Nosotras y nosotros*, el pueblo de Chile, conformado por *diversas naciones*, nos otorgamos libremente esta Constitución, acordada en un proceso *participativo, paritario* y democrático.
> 
> ...



Hay un 38% de Chilenos que han votado esta pedazo de mierda que de facto busca balcanizar Chile. Quizá sería mejor que la hubieran aprobado y en unos años cuando la gente vea la pedazo de mierda de constitución sea un escarmiento para futuros idiotas.

¿Alguién sabe si la Constitución Española en su época, fué vista como una mierda, tan claramente, como esta puta mierda de constitución Chilena? Lo digo porque ambas buscan ser la norma que da la transición de una régimen de una dictadura a una democrácia. Porque en ese caso, pedazo de mierda que nos colaron a los Españoles.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (5 Sep 2022)

legal dijo:


> Perdón 38%



Pues si que hay "gente" en Chile que necesita un paseo en helicóptero


----------



## juster (5 Sep 2022)

SE LO ESCRIBIO EL RATA CHEPUDA ?!!!
EL MISMO DISCURSO !!!!


----------



## octopodiforme (5 Sep 2022)

Cuesta pasar del preámbulo.


----------



## rejon (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## danilovix (5 Sep 2022)

Han metido a la Pachamama en la Constitución, que se olviden de la minería si algún día consiguen aprobarlo.


----------



## rejon (5 Sep 2022)

Fijaos en lo que dice hoy toda la extrema izquierda española sobre el referéndum en Chile: *“Da igual lo que hayan votado, ya no hay marcha atrás”. *

Ese es su concepto de la democracia.


----------



## nelsoncito (5 Sep 2022)

Igualdad de "género", pero mínimo un 50% de mujercitas en todos los puestos buenos, el máximo es el 100%.

Un doblepensar brutalísimo que querían incrustar en la Constitución.


----------



## Funcional (5 Sep 2022)

Jajaja, pues nada, las entidades interdependientes sexualmente divergentes tendrán que esperar mejor ocasión.


----------



## rejon (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## DRIDMA (5 Sep 2022)

Y ahora otro referéndum hasta que salga el "Sí" y eso ya no se puede mover, no??? Así entienden la democracia esta banda de tarados. 
Sólo espero que el pueblo de Chile les vuelva a dar una patada en la boca, si es que repiten el referéndum, y que la extrema izquierda no dé un golpe de Estado.


----------



## rejon (5 Sep 2022)

Mal día para la televisión pública española, donde ayer decían que Chile tenía la oportunidad de cambiar una constitución neoliberal por otra social.


----------



## acitisuJ (5 Sep 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Me alegro, siguen siendo un país medio serio.
> Viva Chile
> 
> Cuanto fue el porcentaje a favor?



El 38% a favor (lo cual es mucho teniendo en cuenta la gran mierda que es) y el 62% en contra


----------



## porromtrumpero (5 Sep 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> CONSTITUCIÓN POLÍTICA DE LA REPÚBLICA DE CHILE
> 
> *Nosotras y nosotros*, el pueblo de Chile, conformado por *diversas naciones*, nos otorgamos libremente esta Constitución, acordada en un proceso *participativo, paritario* y democrático.
> 
> ...



Menuda bala han esquivado en Chile, esto es lo que pasa si dejan legislar a los esquizos y enfermos mentales


----------



## BudSpencer (5 Sep 2022)

Parece una Constitución redactada por Podemos y la CUP


----------



## Sr Julian (5 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



El pruches damucratic de Xile es imparabla, majoría sucial, damucraticament.
Joder, hablan igualito que los sseparatistas catalanes.
Esto es muy sospechoso, es como si la extrema izquierda Española, chilena y sseparatistas catalanes tuviesen el mismo guionista.


----------



## acitisuJ (5 Sep 2022)

La porquería esa tiene frases ridículas como esta, frases que en realidad no significan nada:

*"Para su protección, las personas gozan de garantías eficaces, oportunas, 
pertinentes y universales"*


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (5 Sep 2022)

Artículo 8
*Las personas y los pueblos son interdependientes con la naturaleza y forman con ella un conjunto inseparable*. El Estado reconoce y promueve el buen vivircomo una relación de *equilibrio armónico entre las personas, la naturaleza* y la organización de la sociedad...


En otras palabras, sistema de crédito social limitando el acceso al agua y la energía.

Menos mal que los chilenos les han dado la patada


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (5 Sep 2022)

Joder, si parece el programa de Potemos. Con razón los chilenos la han tirado a la basura.


----------



## acitisuJ (5 Sep 2022)

Artículo 52 
1. *El derecho a la ciudad y al territorio es un derecho colectivo orientado al bien común* y se basa en el ejercicio pleno de los derechos humanos en el 
territorio, en su gestión democrática y *en la función social y ecológica de la 
propiedad.*


----------



## rejon (5 Sep 2022)

¡Increíble que Boric acepte los resultados! ... ah no verdad que ya va a buscar un nuevo proceso constituyente. A las buenas o a las malas los comunistas no proponen, IMPONEN.


----------



## Tanchus (5 Sep 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Cuesta pasar del preámbulo.



Mira, igual que cuando tienes más de 50 años y te quieres follar a una chortina.


----------



## patroclus (5 Sep 2022)

Claramente masónica. Los chilenos estan gobernados por la masoneria y les va costar quitarselos de encima como no sea con otro golpe de Estado.


----------



## 121 (5 Sep 2022)

Rechazada contundentemente?

Amigo CASI EL 40% HA VOTADO QUE SÍ

Dale 20 años de adoctrinamiento NWO para que estas locuras comiencen a poblar las neo constituciones (ley de leyes)


----------



## parserito (5 Sep 2022)

_ *deberán tener una composición paritaria que asegure que, al menos, el cincuenta por ciento de sus integrantes sean mujeres.* _

"Al menos". Vamos que si son el 80, o el 99%, tambien va bien. Pero es "paritaria".


----------



## machote hispano (5 Sep 2022)

Creo que con lo que he leído, los primeros artículos, me ahorro el resto. 

Para el próximo intento contarán mejor los votos..., y dirán que es por su bien. 
Creo que ahora toca encuesta cocinada para saber qué "cambiar" y mover la bolita bajo los vasos.


----------



## Marwan (5 Sep 2022)

Artículo 27 
1. Todas las mujeres, las niñas, las adolescentes y las personas de las diversidades y disidencias sexuales y de género tienen derecho a una vida libre de violencia de género en todas sus manifestaciones, tanto en el ámbito público como en el privado, sea que provenga de particulares, instituciones o agentes del Estado. 
2. El Estado deberá adoptar las medidas necesarias para erradicar todo tipo de violencia de género y los patrones socioculturales que la posibilitan, actuando con la debida diligencia para prevenirla, investigarla y sancionarla, así como brindar atención, protección y reparación integral a las víctimas, considerando especialmente las situaciones de vulnerabilidad en que puedan hallarse.


Los hombres pueden sufrir violencia de genero y nadie los va a porteger


----------



## porromtrumpero (5 Sep 2022)

machote hispano dijo:


> Creo que con lo que he leído, los primeros artículos, me ahorro el resto.
> 
> Para el próximo intento contarán mejor los votos..., y dirán que es por su bien.
> Creo que ahora toca encuesta cocinada para saber qué "cambiar" y mover la bolita bajo los vasos.



ya pararan la votacion convenientemente a las tantas de la mañana


----------



## Papo de luz (5 Sep 2022)

Ya se cuidan los masones de no hacer mención alguna a los indígenas en la Constitución de EEUU. Eso para los demás.


----------



## porromtrumpero (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## Marwan (5 Sep 2022)

Artículo 31 
1. Las personas privadas de libertad tienen derecho a hacer peticiones a la autoridad penitenciaria y al tribunal de ejecución de la pena para el resguardo de sus derechos y a recibir una respuesta oportuna.
2. *Asimismo, tienen derecho a mantener la comunicación y el contacto personal, directo y periódico con sus redes de apoyo* y siempre con las personas encargadas de su asesoría jurídica.

Los narcos podran seguir administrando sus imperios dentro de una carcel


----------



## Marwan (5 Sep 2022)

Artículo 40 Toda persona tiene derecho a recibir una educación sexual integral, que promueva el disfrute pleno y libre de la sexualidad; la responsabilidad sexoafectiva; la autonomía, el autocuidado y el consentimiento; el reconocimiento de las diversas identidades y expresiones del género y la sexualidad; que erradique los estereotipos de género, y que prevenga la violencia de género y sexual


----------



## Marwan (5 Sep 2022)

Artículo 48 Las trabajadoras y los trabajadores, a través de sus organizaciones sindicales, tienen el derecho a participar en las decisiones de la empresa. La ley regulará los mecanismos por medio de los cuales se ejercerá este derecho


----------



## Pato Sentado (5 Sep 2022)

Es básicamente no entender lo que es una Constitución. Son las normas básicas para gobernar el país, no la declaración de un bando.


----------



## Guaguei (5 Sep 2022)

y a que venia lo de una nueva constitucion, acaso el pueblo lo pidio
por que habia que hacerlo


----------



## Biluao (5 Sep 2022)

¿Eso qué es? ¿la propuesta de nueva constitución chilena o la sinopsis de la última serie de Netflix?...


----------



## ahondador (5 Sep 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> CONSTITUCIÓN POLÍTICA DE LA REPÚBLICA DE CHILE
> 
> *Nosotras y nosotros*, el pueblo de Chile, conformado por *diversas naciones*, nos otorgamos libremente esta Constitución, acordada en un proceso *participativo, paritario* y democrático.
> 
> ...





Esta es la constitucion que saldria hoy en España si se hiciera caso a los sucnormales que piden que se actualice la constitucion porque los muy sucnormales no la votaron


----------



## Marwan (5 Sep 2022)

Artículo 116 
1. La nacionalidad chilena únicamente se pierde por las siguientes causales, y solo si con ello la persona no queda en condición de apátrida: 
a) Renuncia voluntaria manifestada ante autoridad chilena competente. 
b*) Cancelación de la carta de nacionalización, salvo que se haya obtenido por declaración falsa o por fraude*. Esto último no será aplicable a niñas, niños y adolescentes. 
c) Revocación por ley de la nacionalización concedida por gracia.
2. En el caso de la letra a), la nacionalidad podrá recuperarse por carta de nacionalización. En los restantes casos, podrá ser solo por ley. 


este es bueno porque les quedó mal redactado, o sea te pueden cancelar por algun motivo la carta de nacionalizacion, pero si dices q la obtuviste con fraude o que mentiste para obtenerla, ya no te la pueden cancelar


----------



## Guaguei (5 Sep 2022)

las acabaran metiendo con fraudes en las votaciones, esto solo ha sido una prueba

38% vs 62% ?


----------



## cerilloprieto (5 Sep 2022)

juster dijo:


> SE LO ESCRIBIO EL RATA CHEPUDA ?!!!
> EL MISMO DISCURSO !!!!



Soros reparte los guiones a sus colonias. Veréis lo poco que van a tardar en darle la vuelta, para someterlos al sionismo, quieran o no.


----------



## porromtrumpero (5 Sep 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Esta es la constitucion que saldria hoy en España si se hiciera caso a los sucnormales que piden que se actualice la constitucion porque los muy sucnormales no la votaron



Esa seria la constitucion de su 3ª Republiqueta


----------



## kabeljau (5 Sep 2022)

Si la ponen en catalán la vota hasta la monja Caram, sor Cipota de Buenos Aires. O sor Caraja de Valparaíso, que también.


----------



## Escaramuza (5 Sep 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> CONSTITUCIÓN POLÍTICA DE LA REPÚBLICA DE CHILE
> 
> *Nosotras y nosotros …*



He leído hasta aquí, lo que necesita una persona normal para darse cuenta de lo que viene.

Bien por los chilenos, aunque tamaño disparate debería ser rechazado por mucha más gente


----------



## acitisuJ (5 Sep 2022)

porromtrumpero dijo:


>



Si yo fuera chileno habría votado NO sólo por ese video


----------



## porromtrumpero (5 Sep 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Si yo fuera chileno habría votado NO sólo por ese video



Video de enfermos mentales para enfermos mentales


----------



## Guaguei (5 Sep 2022)

van a empezar a engañarles y manipularles con estas cosas, ad infinitum es cuestion de tiempo, para esto nunca va a faltar dinero a raudales, asociaciones y chiringos
asi se consiguen las cosas, como en tantos otros sitios, como en cataluña con tv3 por ejemplo
asi se consigue una mayoria, o mejor dicho una apariencia de mayoria


----------



## Gubelkian (5 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Fijaos en lo que dice hoy toda la extrema izquierda española sobre el referéndum en Chile: *“Da igual lo que hayan votado, ya no hay marcha atrás”. *
> 
> Ese es su concepto de la democracia.



Pues como el tratado de paz con los terroristas en Colombia: se votó que no pero se aplicó igual.

O la Constitución Europea: Se votó que no en dos países y se aplicó igual.

Los únicos que han mantenido su palabra fueron los británicos con el Brexit, y tuvieron que tener un referéndum y dos elecciones generales para decir lo mismo: que querían Brexit sí o sí. Y la oposición quería repetir el referéndum o sencillamente pasar de él.

Luego se extrañan de acabar en cunetas.


----------



## ingeniata (5 Sep 2022)

zurderia globalista de rango élite


----------



## Progretón (5 Sep 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> CONSTITUCIÓN POLÍTICA DE LA REPÚBLICA DE CHILE
> 
> *Nosotras y nosotros*, el pueblo de Chile, conformado por *diversas naciones*, nos otorgamos libremente esta Constitución, acordada en un proceso *participativo, paritario* y democrático.
> 
> ...



La redacción recuerda a los artículos más impresentables de nuestra CE 1978 - que son muchos - pasado por el tamiz woke, obteniéndose una constitución aun más indigesta que la que padecemos.

Si esos progres de mierda fuesen inteligentes hubiesen hecho un copia y pega de la nuestra e introducido algún cambio cosmetico. En la nuestra las puertas traseras están disimuladas, y haciendo uso de éstas con paciencia hubiesen obtenido los resultados deseados.


----------



## mr nobody (5 Sep 2022)

demasiado bonito para ser verdad.... no me extranharia un pelo que fuera otro laboratorio de pruebas. Os pensais que la elite de pie sin puntada??


----------



## .Kaikus (5 Sep 2022)

*Los chilenos no quieren destruir su pais, esquivaron la bala, de momento !!!.*


----------



## porromtrumpero (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## Nicors (5 Sep 2022)

Las tres cabezas del demonio: indígenismo, feminismo y medio ambientalismo radical. ¿Grupo de puebla? Si ¿comunismo ? Si
¿Rusia? Si.


----------



## Nicors (5 Sep 2022)

__





Aviso de redirección






www.google.com


----------



## Gubelkian (5 Sep 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Las tres cabezas del demonio: indígenismo, feminismo y medio ambientalismo radical. ¿Grupo de puebla? Si ¿comunismo ? Si
> ¿Rusia? Si.



Es decir: 

Racismo, sexismo y pobreza creada deliberadamente.

Eso es lo que ofrecen


----------



## Apretrujillos (5 Sep 2022)

Raro no ver a la alimaña de Zetaparo pululando por ahi, aunque ahora que se lo han tumbado se habra escondido como la rata de cloaca que es.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (5 Sep 2022)

Sólo di ROJOS NO


----------



## forestal92 (5 Sep 2022)

Es que parece de coña. Supera cualquier parodia o meme.


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## pamplinero (5 Sep 2022)

Para mi que no era suficientemente ecoresiliente.


----------



## Vctrlnz (5 Sep 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Pues si que hay "gente" Que necesitan un paseo en helicóptero
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1180308
> Ver archivo adjunto 1180309
> Ver archivo adjunto 1180310



No entendía porque los tiraban al mar.
Ahora no entiendo porque no tiraron muchísimos más.


----------



## Lain Coubert (5 Sep 2022)

Un lustro más comiéndoles la olla y votarán por esa y por otra peor también. Por el momento el NWO está demostrando que es imparable, en el sentido que se nutre de nuestra naturaleza solidaria y altruista.

Quizá tengamos que plantearnos ser un poco más estrictos para acabar con semejante morralla. Por ejemplo, muchas mujeres ahora están probando en sus carnes el desaguisado genárico que han causado: antes ayudabas a una que estuviera en problemas, pero ahora, por miedo a ser falsodenunciado, el que tiene algo que perder, ni siquiera mete en el coche a una desconocida para llevarla del punto A al B.


----------



## Khazario (5 Sep 2022)

Les ha faltado el articuló pro pedofilia


----------



## petete44 (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## CaCO3 (5 Sep 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> CONSTITUCIÓN POLÍTICA DE LA REPÚBLICA DE CHILE
> 
> *Nosotras y nosotros*, el pueblo de Chile, conformado por *diversas naciones*, nos otorgamos libremente esta Constitución, acordada en un proceso *participativo, paritario* y democrático.
> 
> ...



Lamentable. ¿Dónde está el género no binario? Normal que la rechacen.


----------



## Mongolo471 (5 Sep 2022)

Menuda mierda de constitución


----------



## Atotrapo (5 Sep 2022)

Con lo fácil que es hacer una constitución sin tonterías woke/progre/genaro y que sea técnica. 

Ahora dirán de hacer algún cambio y ya se verá, pero menudos experimentos. Es interesante leerla por ver Agenda 2030 metida a full.


----------



## looku (5 Sep 2022)

Vaya puta mierda, normal que hayan votado que no

La gentuza de izquierdas veo que son igual de subnormales, vengan del país que vengan.


----------



## Austerlitz (5 Sep 2022)

Es una basura de la mayor especie.
La pena que da es pensar que esa puta mierda en Espàña se hubiera aprobado, aquí la gente no tiene criterio, en la tele dirían que es maravillosa y hasta el PP habría dicho APRUEBO.
Por cierto, hoy Ferreras el gorila no ha dicho ni media palabra en tres horas de programa sobre el referendum de Chile.


----------



## Dj Puesto (5 Sep 2022)

A ver de lo que has puesto todo es la basura vacua de siempre mucho texto para no decir más que buenismos sin sentido.

Pero este artículo es peligroso y solo por eso ya merece el no.

Artículo 6
1. El Estado promueve *una sociedad donde mujeres, hombres, diversidades y disidencias sexuales y de género* participen en condiciones de igualdad
sustantiva, reconociendo que su representación efectiva es un principio y
condición mínima para el ejercicio pleno y sustantivo de la democracia y la
ciudadanía.
2. *Todos* *los órganos* *colegiados* del Estado, los autónomos constitucionales, los superiores y directivos de la Administración, así como los directorios de las empresas públicas y semipúblicas, *deberán tener una composición paritaria que asegure que, al menos, el cincuenta por ciento de sus integrantes sean mujeres.*
3. El Estado promoverá la integración paritaria en sus demás instituciones y en todos los espacios públicos y privados y *adoptará medidas para la
representación de personas de género diverso* a través de los mecanismos
que establezca la ley.
4. Los poderes y órganos del Estado adoptarán las medidas necesarias para
adecuar e impulsar la legislación, las instituciones, los marcos normativos y
la prestación de servicios, con el fin de alcanzar *la* *igualdad de género y la
paridad. Deberán incorporar transversalmente el enfoque de género en su
diseño institucional, de política fiscal y presupuestaria y en el ejercicio de
sus funciones.* 

De todos modos como que las constituciones sirviesen de algo, durante la pandemia se ha visto que puedes sacar leyes o consentir comportamientos que se la pasen totalmente por el forro sin ningún problema.


----------



## Kluster (5 Sep 2022)

Menuda basura.

Typical rojiprogre: Dividen a la gente haciéndoles creer que los unen.


----------



## Nicors (5 Sep 2022)

https://www.oas.org/dil/esp/constitucion_chile.pdf



Constitución de Pinochet

CAPITULO I
BASES DE LA INSTITUCIONALIDAD
Artículo 1° Las personas nacen libres e iguales en dignidad y derechos.2
La familia es el núcleo fundamental de la sociedad.
El Estado reconoce y ampara a los grupos intermedios a través de los cuales se organiza y estructura la sociedad y les garantiza la adecuada autonomía para cumplir sus propios fines específicos.
El Estado está al servicio de la persona humana y su finalidad es promover el bien común, para lo cual debe contribuir a crear las condiciones sociales que permitan a todos y a cada uno de los integrantes de la comunidad nacional su mayor realización espiritual y material posible, con pleno respeto a los derechos y garantías que esta Constitución establece.
Es deber del Estado resguardar la seguridad nacional, dar protección a la población y a la familia, propender al fortalecimiento de ésta, promover la integración armónica de todos los sectores de la Nación y asegurar el derecho de las personas a participar con igualdad de oportunidades en la vida nacional.

Artículo 2° Son emblemas nacionales la bandera nacional, el escudo de armas de la República y el himno nacional.
Artículo 3o El Estado de Chile es unitario.
La administración del Estado será funcional y territorialmente descentralizada, o desconcentrada en su caso, de conformidad a la ley.
Los órganos del Estado promoverán el fortalecimiento de la regionalización del país y el desarrollo equitativo y solidario entre las regiones, provincias y comunas del territorio nacional.3
Artículo 4° Chile es una república democrática.
Artículo 5° La soberanía reside esencialmente en la Nación. Su ejercicio se realiza por el pueblo a través del plebiscito y de elecciones periódicas y, también, por las autoridades que esta Constitución establece. Ningún sector del pueblo ni individuo alguno puede atribuirse su ejercicio.
El ejercicio de la soberanía reconoce como limitación el respeto a los derechos esenciales que emanan de la naturaleza humana. Es deber de los órganos del Estado respetar y promover tales derechos, garantizados por esta Constitución, así como por los tratados internacionales ratificados por Chile y que se encuentren vigentes.4
Artículo 6° Los órganos del Estado deben someter su acción a la Constitución y a las normas dictadas conforme a ella, y garantizar el orden institucional de la República. 5
Los preceptos de esta Constitución obligan tanto a los titulares o integrantes de dichos órganos como a toda persona, institución o grupo.
La infracción de esta norma generará las responsabilidades y sanciones que determine la ley.
Artículo 7° Los órganos del Estado actúan válidamente previa investidura r


----------



## Mongolo471 (5 Sep 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> https://www.oas.org/dil/esp/constitucion_chile.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Una Constitución como debe ser, no un chiste sacado del sobaco de una Rata.


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (5 Sep 2022)

que cojones xDDD


----------



## DOM + (5 Sep 2022)

Solo he leido lo primero y ya da vergüenza

Chile es un Estado social y democrático de derecho. Es plurinacional,
intercultural, regional y ecológico.

Parece que redacten subnormales para subnormales.

Por qué no han puesto ya de paso "y chupyguay!!"

Como es un pais ecológico? Dejaran de consumir smartphones chulisimos?
No usaran internet que es de lo que mas contamina?
Viviran como antiguamente con candiles y siguiendo el ciclo solar para las actividades?
Cagaran en el campo?
Cultivaran su propia comida?
Cazaran su propia comida?

Que es ecológico?
Solo prohibir los coches de los remeros no?
Que panda de HDLGP

Pero aqui estamos igual de agilipollados. tenemos a la de cosas chulisimas y la de todes nosotres hablando como subnormales para retrasados mentales. Como para mirar a Chile.

Entendeis rojos que os tratan de subnormales? Lo entendeis???? Y bien saben que solo pueden trataros así!!


----------



## SolyCalma (5 Sep 2022)

joder, menos mal que la han mandado a la mierda, cojones tendría que Antonio promueva esa constitucion aqui y los borregos dijeran que si.


----------



## George Orwell (5 Sep 2022)

Más que felicitar a los chilenos, hay que recordarles que están sobre aviso. Esta vez los liberticidas han dado en el palo, la siguiente no van a perdonar y van a ir con todo. Tanto así, que están en el Gobierno.


----------



## George Orwell (5 Sep 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> joder, menos mal que la han mandado a la mierda, cojones tendría que Antonio promueva esa constitucion aqui y los borregos dijeran que si.



¿Dudas que aquí dirían que sí? Antonio sólo tendría que meter un poco más de dinero en las TV. El resto se hace solo.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (6 Sep 2022)

Dividir Chile en pedazos es estrategia anglocabrona de libro, como no quieren países prósperos en América del Sur, sólo colonias, la solución es hacerles un "Panamá"..o tres o cuatro en éste caso. No me extrañaría nada que el presidente progre ese de Chile sea un agente de la fundación Rockefeller o incluso de la CIA .

En Argentina pondrán como excusas los "derechos de los pueblos indígenas" para robarles la Patagonia y el Brasil tarde o temprano lo van a descuartizar también, el término "Amazonía" se lo inventaron con esa idea y como se refiere a la cuenca hidrográfica al parecer (no está claro) también podrían mutilar Bolivia, Perú, Colombia o Ecuador...Venezuela ya no porque ya sería la "Orinoquía"


----------



## Dreyfus (6 Sep 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> Claramente masónica. Los chilenos estan gobernados por la masoneria y les va costar quitarselos de encima como no sea con otro golpe de Estado.



Toda Sudamerica es masona desde sus procesos de independencia. Hispanchoamérica es masonlandia y así les va.


----------



## magnificent (6 Sep 2022)

Seguramente se la hayan redactado la rata chepuda o Monedero a cambio de unos cuantos miles de doláres como.hicieron con la constitución venezolana


----------



## tocafa (6 Sep 2022)

Normal que la hayan rechazado.
La Constitución del Jefe del ejercito Pinochet habla de familia y de la vida, de un país unido sin mierdas woke que no quiere nadie.
La reforma de los woke son eslóganes comunes en todos los países donde han arruinado a la gente. Ecologetas, feminismo, diversidad de mierda, no respeto a la tradición, a la familia o a la vida,...
Ojalá aquí se votara algo similar y se demostrara que la gente esta harta de toda esta mierda de la izquierda woke.
En EEUU porque robaron las elecciones, sino se habría acabado toda esta mierda.


----------



## Minsky Moment (6 Sep 2022)

No es una constitución, es un panfleto. Cuando en un texto que pretende ser norma básica de un país se introduce ideología a cascoporro lo más normal es que dividas al país. Una constitución no puede hablar de jugadas, solo de reglas del juego, o si no está condenada a fracasar o a crear un monstruo, una de las dos cosas. Lo sabemos gracias a AGT, que los politicastros jamás nos hubieran contado estas cosas.


----------



## Fauna iberica (6 Sep 2022)

El pueblo de Chile demanda sanidad y educación y pensiones dignas y justicia social, y le salen con esta mierda.
Han hecho muy bien en mandarlo a tomar por culo.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (6 Sep 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> CONSTITUCIÓN POLÍTICA DE LA REPÚBLICA DE CHILE
> 
> *Nosotras y nosotros*, el pueblo de Chile, conformado por *diversas naciones*, nos otorgamos libremente esta Constitución, acordada en un proceso *participativo, paritario* y democrático.
> 
> ...



¿disidencias sexuales, cuáles son esas?

¿la tribu de los chango viven en zona selvática?


----------



## Hellsing (6 Sep 2022)

porromtrumpero dijo:


> Menuda bala han esquivado en Chile, esto es lo que pasa si dejan legislar a los esquizos y enfermos mentales



Y lo que es más devastador aún: a mujeres


----------



## Funcional (6 Sep 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> El pueblo de Chile demanda sanidad y educación y pensiones dignas y justicia social, y le salen con esta mierda.
> Han hecho muy bien en mandarlo a tomar por culo.



A mi lo que me ha parecido entender es que el pueblo de Chile lo que quiere es que lo dejen en paz y que los comunistas saquen sus sucias garras del poder.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (6 Sep 2022)

se trataba de eliminar el principio de igualdad y establecer la supremacia de la mujer sobre el hombre, no lo han conseguido pero volveran...

ojo que carmen calvo ya habia planeado una reforma constitucional similar para españa con la ayuda del PP, por eso un hombre o una mujer que respete a los hombres no se puede plantear votar a otro partido que no sea vOx...

las discriminaciones que hoy sufrimos los hombres no van a acabar aqui, tienen planeado mucho mas...


----------



## manottas (6 Sep 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Hay un 38% de Chilenos que han votado esta pedazo de mierda que de facto busca balcanizar Chile. Quizá sería mejor que la hubieran aprobado y en unos años cuando la gente vea la pedazo de mierda de constitución sea un escarmiento para futuros idiotas.
> 
> ¿Alguién sabe si la Constitución Española en su época, fué vista como una mierda, tan claramente, como esta puta mierda de constitución Chilena? Lo digo porque ambas buscan ser la norma que da la transición de una régimen de una dictadura a una democrácia. Porque en ese caso, pedazo de mierda que nos colaron a los Españoles.



Los mapuches ya estaban "creciditos" para darles alas con una mierda-constitucion asi... era cuestion de dias que montaran el pollo si llega a salir que si.


----------



## AssGaper (6 Sep 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> La porquería esa tiene frases ridículas como esta, frases que en realidad no significan nada:
> 
> *"Para su protección, las personas gozan de garantías eficaces, oportunas,
> pertinentes y universales"*



Pues para mí dice mucho basicamente dice que pueden dar recursos quien les salga de los cojones a dedo, sin explicaciones,cuando quieran y por el motivo que les salga de la polla.


----------



## Patronio (6 Sep 2022)

Parece escrita por la típica delegada de clase de 3° de la ESO, la que es vegana, viste con harapos y organiza todas las movidas reivindicativas en el insti, que luego estudia magisterio o políticas.


----------



## Ballenero37 (6 Sep 2022)

De la que se han librado los Chilenos de bien, los chilenos progres que se jodan.


----------



## Rescatador (6 Sep 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> ¿Alguién sabe si la Constitución Española en su época, fué vista como una mierda, tan claramente, como esta puta mierda de constitución Chilena? Lo digo porque ambas buscan ser la norma que da la transición de una régimen de una dictadura a una democrácia. Porque en ese caso, pedazo de mierda que nos colaron a los Españoles.



Declaraciones de José María Gil Robles días antes de aprobarse la Constitución de 1978


----------



## Existencia insoportable (6 Sep 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> CONSTITUCIÓN POLÍTICA DE LA REPÚBLICA DE CHILE
> 
> *Nosotras y nosotros*, el pueblo de Chile, conformado por *diversas naciones*, nos otorgamos libremente esta Constitución, acordada en un proceso *participativo, paritario* y democrático.
> 
> ...



Claramente inspirada en la constitución del R78, con matices contemporáneos feminazis y ecoresilentes.

Indisoluble con la naturaleza = piedras de Georgia

Vamos, que a la masonada le ha salido el tiro por la culata


----------



## spitfire (6 Sep 2022)

Lo mejor es que Chile ha paralizado una constitución diseñada por locas feminazis. Han evitado una dictadura de femijetas y esto es muy importante para la estabilidad del país. 
Las femijetas que se pongan a trabajar en lugar de vivir del cuento.


----------



## spitfire (6 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Fuera femijetas!!


----------



## Scire (6 Sep 2022)

Los izquierdistas ven la historia como un proceso dirigido a un fin inevitable. Si no logran sus objetivos hoy, por culpa de los fachas, ya lo intentarán mañana. No creen en la democracia. Todas sus acciones van encaminadas a "ayudar al parto" de la historia. Esta vez ha fallado el intento, pero pronto volverán a la carga. Ellos mismo lo consideran inevitable.

La opinión de la gente no les importa; bueno, no creen que importe en general: es una ramilla seca en la fuerte corriente de un río. Resistirse al devenir de la historia es un esfuerzo inútil; lo inteligente es ir con la corriente. Los izquierdistas no creen que los destinos de un país deban regirse por la voluntad de sus ciudadanos.


----------



## Porestar (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## Andrés Hurtado (6 Sep 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> CONSTITUCIÓN POLÍTICA DE LA REPÚBLICA DE CHILE
> 
> *Nosotras y nosotros*, el pueblo de Chile, conformado por *diversas naciones*, nos otorgamos libremente esta Constitución, acordada en un proceso *participativo, paritario* y democrático.
> 
> ...



Y todos con bozal de esclavo como presos de Guantánamo para mostrar sumisión al globalismo genocida que ha dictado la constitución.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (6 Sep 2022)

Para el proximo cambio constitusional han dejado lo de nosotres, nosotras y nosotros


----------



## acmecito (6 Sep 2022)

300 articulos de pura ingeniería social


----------



## ciberobrero (6 Sep 2022)

Con esos artículos te la pueden meter como quieran

Que te quieren quitar tus tierras? Te las declaran perjudiciales para la naturaleza y ya está, expropiadas. Es la estrategia de la izquierda siempre


----------



## destrozo (6 Sep 2022)

Pedro de Valdivia


----------



## Benedicto Camela (6 Sep 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> El 38% a favor (lo cual es mucho teniendo en cuenta la gran mierda que es) y el 62% en contra



Pues tienen un problema serio estos chilenos con una tasa de subnormalidad del 38%


----------



## zirick (6 Sep 2022)

Buena bala han esquivado


----------



## trampantojo (6 Sep 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> CONSTITUCIÓN POLÍTICA DE LA REPÚBLICA DE CHILE
> 
> *Nosotras y nosotros*, el pueblo de Chile, conformado por *diversas naciones*, nos otorgamos libremente esta Constitución, acordada en un proceso *participativo, paritario* y democrático.
> 
> ...



Redactada por el equipo de la Open Society de Soros...


----------



## Aeneas (6 Sep 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Es básicamente no entender lo que es una Constitución. Son las normas básicas para gobernar el país, no la declaración de un bando.



No sólo eso. Otro de los ejes fundamentales de una constitución es limitar la acción de los estados y la intromisión en la vida de los individuos, no fomentarlo. Recordad que las constituciones nacen para acabar con los monarcas absolutos y/o limitarles su poder. Con lo intrusivos que son los estados ahora que hasta nos coaccionan para decirnos cuantas dosis debemos llevar en el cuerpo y obligar a un camarero a pedirte tus datos médicos, imaginaos con una constitución así; Corea del norte pero con los colores del arcoiris.


----------



## Ulises 33 (6 Sep 2022)

ESo lo sacan en ESpaña y sale que si, que la aprueban. VAya basura y locura, todo indefinido y caótico. Les ha faltado que los perros y gatos pueden ser elegidos en las urnas.


----------



## Descuernacabras (6 Sep 2022)

Menuda pvtísima m1erda progre.  

Debieron ponerse una pinza en la nariz al redactar semejante basura NWO porque el hedor llega hasta aquí. Qué sarta de imbecilidades y demencias plasmadas en un "textículo".


----------



## S. Moguilevich (6 Sep 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Es básicamente no entender lo que es una Constitución. Son las normas básicas para gobernar el país, no la declaración de un bando.



Al contrario. Las constituciones siempre siempre se redactan sobre la base ideologica de la clase dominante


----------



## Snowball (6 Sep 2022)

Es la constitución del planeta Pandora


----------



## Evander Holyfield (6 Sep 2022)

La escoria progre-izquierdista como siempre, queriendo imponernos a los demás tus taras mentales.


----------



## Sardónica (6 Sep 2022)

Es clavada punto por punto a lo que Sánchez nos está imponiendo en España a golpe de reales decreto.
Los países no necesitan ni cambiar su constitución para seguir los mandatos de Schwab. Los políticos hacen lo que les sale de los cojones.


----------



## Gotthard (6 Sep 2022)

porromtrumpero dijo:


>



Lo veo muy adecuado teniendo en cuenta el nivel intelectual de la izquierda hoy en dia. Es como lo de los teletubbies, pero en facil.


----------



## Heteropatriarca (6 Sep 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> 2. *Todos* *los órganos* *colegiados* del Estado, los autónomos constitucionales, los superiores y directivos de la Administración, así como los directorios de las empresas públicas y semipúblicas, *deberán tener una composición paritaria que asegure que, al menos, el cincuenta por ciento de sus integrantes sean mujeres.*
> 3. El Estado promoverá la integración paritaria en sus demás instituciones y en todos los espacios públicos y privados y *adoptará medidas para la representación de personas de género diverso* a través de los mecanismos
> que establezca la ley.



Esto lo han escrito feministas en bonitos despachos con aire acondicionado. No han pensado en cómo alcanzar ese 50% en instituciones como el ejército. A menos que regalen el cargo de generala como ya se regala el cargo de ministra. También sería curioso ver un regimiento de "género diverso", ver cómo se seleccionaban a sus miembros, cómo se salían de él y volvían a entrar los de género fluido, cómo entraría un hombre gay y luego saldría al operarse y obtener sus insignias de generala, etc. Es una lástima que no haya ganado el sí a esta constitución. Lo que nos hubiésemos reído...


----------



## siroco (6 Sep 2022)

la gente cada vez está mas hartita ya de los payasos estos.

pero tú qué cojones me vas a decir a mí lo que tengo que ser, pensar, sentir y decir pedazo de mierda, que solo eres un puto cagao. Metete por el culo tu basura y toda tu puta chusma sectaria de gilipollas, y a mí dejame en paz, que me tienes ya hasta los cojones, mamarracho.


----------



## Austerlitz (6 Sep 2022)

Rescatador dijo:


> Declaraciones de José María Gil Robles días antes de aprobarse la Constitución de 1978



Joder, acertó en todo, vaya crack


----------



## Hubardo (6 Sep 2022)

Cuidado que Bolivia quiere su acceso al Pacífico, que tonteen mucho con el tema ejército.


----------



## jotace (6 Sep 2022)

Una constitución que lo que hace es dividir y clasificar.


----------



## Oteador (6 Sep 2022)

Esa basura es una declaración de guerra civil. Menos mal que el pueblo chileno ha optado por la paz.

Muerte al comunismo!!


----------



## Abrojo (6 Sep 2022)

Si llega a saber todo esto, San Martin se hubiera dado media vuelta en los Andes


----------



## circodelia2 (6 Sep 2022)

Que hagan como España: cambiar de tumba al dictador, no sirve de nada pero se desahogan. 
....


----------



## Registrador (6 Sep 2022)

La hoja de ruta de socialistas y podemitas.


----------



## Pato Sentado (6 Sep 2022)

S. Moguilevich dijo:


> Al contrario. Las constituciones siempre siempre se redactan sobre la base ideologica de la clase dominante



Eso está claro, pero una Constitución es un esqueleto sobre el que se basarán las leyes. Las del XIX que siguen en vigor eran así. Esto es un panfleto podemita.


----------



## rejon (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## patroclus (6 Sep 2022)

Dreyfus dijo:


> Toda Sudamerica es masona desde sus procesos de independencia. Hispanchoamérica es masonlandia y así les va.



Y America Central, Norteamerica y Europa occidental. 
A los sudamericanos les va mal por la mezcla de razas. En el norte de America por ahora prima la raza blanca y eso se nota en la calidad de vida de USA y Canada.

En Europa ha ido bien hasta ahora, pero con la inmigración africana nos vamos a poner rápidamente a nivel sudamericano.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (6 Sep 2022)

Dios y Ley Vieja, copón!!

Os imagináis que hubiera salido aprobada? Ahora irían a full en toda Latinoamérica


----------



## Teniente_Dan (6 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Me recuerda al anuncio de los euros y los García


----------



## elpaguitas (6 Sep 2022)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Me recuerda al anuncio de los euros y los García



:: buena risa. 

publicidad al nivel que encarga el ministerio de igual-da


----------



## manottas (6 Sep 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> Y America Central, Norteamerica y Europa occidental.
> A los sudamericanos les va mal por la mezcla de razas. En el norte de America por ahora prima la raza blanca y eso se nota en la calidad de vida de USA y Canada.
> 
> En Europa ha ido bien hasta ahora, pero con la inmigración africana nos vamos a poner rápidamente a nivel sudamericano.



En mas facil gestionar un pais cuando hay una homogeneidad social. Cuando se empieza a polarizar y a exigir "que hay de lo mio" pasa lo que esta pasando en España con las autonomias "historicas" y ya si la polarizacion esta basada en principios raciales ...empieza la fiesta de autodestruccion. Por desgracia es imposible que funcione un pais gobernando para las minorias y aun menos cuando se vuelve intransigentes y no buscan la integracion.

No hay pais donde vivan tranquilos y sin problemas con las diferentes etnias/grupos/indigenas/religion/diversidad idiomatica o lo que sea.

Tenemos ejemplos miles: ....kurdos, judios ortodoxos, chiitas, sunitas, aborigenes austrialianos, sij, mapuches, bereberes, batutsis, serbios, macedonios, uzbekos, musulmanes, catolicos, protestantes, etc...etc....etc


----------



## machote hispano (6 Sep 2022)

Menuda cantidad de memes...


----------



## LMLights (6 Sep 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> CONSTITUCIÓN POLÍTICA DE LA REPÚBLICA DE CHILE
> 
> *Nosotras y nosotros*, el pueblo de Chile, conformado por *diversas naciones*, nos otorgamos libremente esta Constitución, acordada en un proceso *participativo, paritario* y democrático.
> 
> ...



Les quieren hacer un R78 de cajón, y tan lilis no son los chilenos.



Como tiene pinta de R78 por un lado y AGENDA 2030 que tira p´atrás, me extraña que no venga nada referente a la explotación y vida rural (los mísmos que dicen defender a esas minorías étnicas que viven mayormente en entornos rurales).









Rosa Koire: La Agenda 2030 de las Naciones Unidas al descubierto


Rosa Koire es una tasadora forense comercial de bienes raíces jubilada que se especializa en la valoración de dominios eminentes. Su carrera de




www.mentealternativa.com






_Rosa Koire expone cómo la Agenda 21 de desarrollo sostenible de las Naciones Unidas es el plan de acción para inventariar y controlar toda la tierra, toda el agua, todos los minerales, todas las plantas, todos los animales, todas las construcciones, todos los medios de producción, todas las energías, toda la educación, toda la información y todo seres humanos en el planeta. En pocas palabras, la agenda tiene como objetivo elaborar un inventario de control global.

El plan de las Naciones Unidas fue acordado por 179 naciones en 1992, y es también conocido como “Agenda 2030”, “Nuevo Trato Verde” y “Agenda para el siglo XXI”.

El plan implica la extracción de la población mundial de las zonas rurales y su traslado a centros urbanos concentrados._







HotelDeltaPapa dijo:


> Artículo 8
> *Las personas y los pueblos son interdependientes con la naturaleza y forman con ella un conjunto inseparable*. El Estado reconoce y promueve el buen vivircomo una relación de *equilibrio armónico entre las personas, la naturaleza* y la organización de la sociedad...
> 
> *En otras palabras, sistema de crédito social limitando el acceso al agua y la energía.*
> ...



Sáctamente, le veo bien informado.











AGENDA 2030 = Cambio climático (Gretina) + Covid-19 (Plandemia, enfermedades zoonóticas).


AGENDA 2030 = Cambio climático + Covid-19 (Plandemia). OMS - Greta Thunberg: https://www.20minutos.es/noticia/4660610/0/greta-thunberg-alertara-en-la-rueda-de-prensa-de-la-oms-de-los-vinculos-de-la-covid-19-con-el-cambio-climatico/ https://es.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zoonosis...




www.burbuja.info





En el mundo rural, vienen como lobos con piel de cordero (colectivización encubierta), como con el tema del agua, lo que se traduce en una centralización y privatización para un Estado Central y la dependencia y control de los recursos en areas rurales. Jugada que van haciendo "de a poco" en todos los paises (que no haya nadie que pueda vivir con una cierta autonomia al margen del Estado).


Otro tema es el aspecto orwelliano tecnocrático de control

Me sorprende que no venga nada de esto..........que seguro hay algo.









Neuroderechos en Chile: consagración constitucional y regulación de las neurotecnologías - Agenda Estado de Derecho


Chile es el primer país del mundo que consagra en su Constitución la protección de los neuroderechos, gracias a una reforma sancionada recientemente.




agendaestadodederecho.com








Y por supuesto la promoción del aborto y eutanasia.









La nueva Constitución de Chile incluye el derecho a una muerte digna (y otros cambios que introducirá el texto) | La Nación Dominicana, Todo tu país, en un solo click...!


Santiago de Chile, CHILE.- El derecho a la muerte digna para todas las personas fue aprobado de forma reciente por la Convención Constitucional de




lanaciondominicana.com









__





Preparacionismo: - Hermanos Cobrísos ASALTAN Garito LGTB-Transmaricabollo y SE LÍA.


En Sta.Cruz -BOLIVIA Indignación de padres de familia por exposición LGBTI en un museo en Beni. Ayer en horas de la mañana un grupo de personas irrumpieron en un museo de la ciudad el Altillo - Beni, quienes reprocharon la muestra " revolución orgullo", exposición autorizada por la Dirección de...




www.burbuja.info







patroclus dijo:


> Claramente masónica. Los chilenos estan gobernados por la masoneria y les va costar quitarselos de encima como no sea con otro golpe de Estado.


----------



## Otrasvidas (6 Sep 2022)

Hay partido para Chile


----------



## Otrasvidas (6 Sep 2022)

Hay esperanza para la Humanidad. Para que el Internacionalismo cristalice necesita suplantar las Constituciones vigentes, que son un impedimento para su proyecto. Después de este precedente triunfador, empezarían a caer constituciones cual fichas de dominó.


----------

